# Et vous, de quel signe êtes vous ?



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

Et hop, au hasard


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2004)

pas touche aux scorpions   

hum

si touche du scorpion  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (20 Décembre 2004)

Moi, c'est...


----------



## dool (20 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas touche aux scorpions
> 
> hum
> 
> si touche du scorpion  :love:



Hum nan pas ce soir j'ai la migraine 

Mais euh...golf...ca veut dire que tu as une queue qui pique ? avec du venin et tout ?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2004)

Et moi c'est


----------



## pixelemon (20 Décembre 2004)

sagittaire ascendant balance.


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mais euh...golf...ca veut dire que tu as une queue qui pique ? avec du venin et tout


Ah non, moi, c'est :


----------



## VKTH (20 Décembre 2004)

Moi, c'est :


----------



## duracel (20 Décembre 2004)

Et pour moi, c'est:


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

Cheval de feu


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

Moi c'est poisson.


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

moi c'est


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

Sagittaire






   ascendant Vierge...




​


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas touche aux scorpions
> 
> hum
> 
> si touche du scorpion  :love:



 Pas mieux... en plus, chui double...


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sagittaire


Que si l'on s'en sert


----------



## katelijn (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est



T' es un Juste, alors   :rose:


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T' es un Juste, alors   :rose:



je sais pas si je doit prendre ça comme un compliment ou si je doit sévir


----------



## katelijn (20 Décembre 2004)

heu .... un juste :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

.....


----------



## Lo1911 (20 Décembre 2004)

.....


----------



## kisco (20 Décembre 2004)

voilà mon signe :


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Et pour moi, c'est:


J'adore également, je sui cancer


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> .....





			
				Lo a dit:
			
		

> .....


   


  Bon, mais celui de Lo, je vois bien où il est (c'est facile, je précise  )
  Et toi Lorna ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mais celui de Lo, je vois bien où il est (c'est facile, je précise  )
> Et toi Lorna ?


 

   ben ...

   :hein:

   c'est à dire ...





   :rose:


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben ...
> 
> :hein:
> 
> ...


 Oui 
 Vas y.
 y'a plus personne


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2004)

Je ferme les yeux et je me bouche les oreilles.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

j'ai répondu à la question que pose le thread, c'est le principal !


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai répondu à la question que pose le thread, c'est le principal !


 Et depuis quand on reste dans le sujet initial ? 
 Résolutions 2005 ? 
 Ah, m.... , c'est un autre thread


----------



## poildep (20 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> .....





			
				Lo a dit:
			
		

> .....


Qu'ils sont mimis ! :love:


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

Mon signe du zodiaque est dans ce logo :


----------



## duracel (21 Décembre 2004)

Le mien n'est pas dans celui-ci, mais je préfère:


----------



## katelijn (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mon signe du zodiaque est dans ce logo :


 
tu es Lion ( la vache , j'ai mis du temps)
 

Je me trompe????


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mon signe du zodiaque est dans ce logo :


Tricheur mais original  :rateau: Du poildep quoi   
T'as le même signe que le Père Dupanloup toi  



			
				duracel a dit:
			
		

> Le mien n'est pas dans celui-ci, mais je préfère:


N'est pas poildep qui veut  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> tu es Lion ( la vache , j'ai mis du temps)
> 
> 
> Je me trompe????


 soit tu es myope, soit tu n'y connais rien en zoologie.    En tout cas tu n'y connais pas grand chose en bière, apparemment.


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> N'est pas poildep qui veut  :mouais:


Ben ouais, faut pas mélanger Grands Ducs et bois-sans-soif. :love:


----------



## iTof (21 Décembre 2004)

et dire que certain(e)s ne croient pas en l'astrologie   :rateau: 
> je suis content, je suis comme Stargazer :love: vieil ermite perdu en pleine montagne, comme Le Bienfaiteur Pasteur, le grand Humphrey, Al Capone (on a tous un côté louche :rateau: ), Elvis (quand j'avais un groupe de zique) ou encore Kipling (j'ai été scout )
*ascendant* diplomate indécis  
comme Groucho (no comment ), Jimmy Carter (retenez-le pour ce qu'il fait maintenant :rose: , John Lennon (RAS), The big Gandhi (un bien grand petit homme quand même), Oscar Wilde zen) ...


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Décembre 2004)

Bah, Verseau. Mais qui est ce qui va nous donner nos horoscope poour 2005.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Décembre 2004)

déjà bu 
Là on jouait plus avec les mots qu'avec les images


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2004)

Moi ch'crois pas au Zodiaque...


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

Sagittaire


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

comment ils savent ça de moi ?


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> déjà bu
> Là on jouait plus avec les mots qu'avec les images


Heuuu, oui   
1 jour et 20 posts  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment ils savent ça de moi ?


 Ils ont quand meme oublié quelques détails:
 .... Positif et extraverti (apres 12 demis, 2 bouteilles de vin et 4 whisky-coke)....
 ... savourer de bons vins et un délicieux repas puis tout dégobiller (de préférence sur une ZX blanche, ça se voit mieux)...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas touche aux scorpions
> 
> hum
> 
> si touche du scorpion  :love:


 Ah oui encore! :love:


----------



## dool (21 Décembre 2004)

Il en faut pour tous les gouts ! 
SM ca t'inspire ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Il en faut pour tous les gouts !
> SM ca t'inspire ?



Mon jeans à craqué  :rateau:


----------



## touba (21 Décembre 2004)

bah touba il est :







hé hé...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

moi c'est ça avec ascendant cheval  :love:


----------



## J_K (22 Décembre 2004)

Moi c'est:


----------



## J_K (22 Décembre 2004)

Tout à fait moi!   :love:


----------



## benjamin (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment ils savent ça de moi ?


 Que cela marche pour moi, ok.
 Mais avoir le même signe que toi fait, soudain, germer pas mal de questions


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2004)

Heuuuu !!!
Cherchez l'erreur 
 :mouais:


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Que cela marche pour moi, ok.
> Mais avoir le même signe que toi fait, soudain, germer pas mal de questions



benjamin, je suis ton frère


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Décembre 2004)

Mon signe ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2004)

Balance ascendant scorpion... 'Tain! Je suis pas dans la merde, moi...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Que cela marche pour moi, ok.
> Mais avoir le même signe que toi fait, soudain, germer pas mal de questions


c'est vrai ça, toi t'es admin


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuu !!!
> Cherchez l'erreur
> :mouais:




pfffff et re pfffff.....tu es juste un petit peu jaloux   
pas tout le monde peux etre aussi parfait que moi !!     :love:


----------



## Yip (22 Décembre 2004)

Moi c'est :









Fox terrier à poil dur (dans l'astrologie selon Pierre Dac).


----------



## MacMadam (22 Décembre 2004)

"c'était vraiment très intéressant"... à poster comme sujet 
   Me v'là. Moitié-chèvre, moitié poisson. La génétique d'hier, c'était vraiment du n'importe nawak :love:


----------



## MacMadam (22 Décembre 2004)

Twice, sorry :rose:
  By the way, si on envoie un 2e message par erreur (ou plutôt mauvaise connexion, argh) peut-on supprimer le message


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2004)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Twice, sorry :rose:
> By the way, si on envoie un 2e message par erreur (ou plutôt mauvaise connexion, argh) peut-on supprimer le message


Que feraient les modérateurs si on supprimait nous-même les messages   Bonne question ça : que font les modérateurs ?


----------



## MacMadam (22 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Que feraient les modérateurs si on supprimait nous-même les messages   Bonne question ça : que font les modérateurs ?


 C'est pas moi qui l'ait dit


----------



## twk (28 Décembre 2004)

Scorpion for me 


 ça fait un bail que je suis pas venu tient


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

Et bien moi c'est tout simplement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



pour rugir de plaisir !.....


----------



## monoeil (28 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Et bien moi c'est tout simplement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pareil, mais mon ascendant s'en Balance


----------



## NightWalker (28 Décembre 2004)

Moi c'est...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2004)

et pour moi, ce sera:


----------



## Macounette (29 Décembre 2004)

Pour moi c'est :









​ 
  selon l'astrologie occidentale... 

  et 




​ 
  selon l'astrologie chinoise :love:

  ... et si je vous disais que tout ça c'est 100% moi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi c'est :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Tain! C'est l'hallu. Moi, c'est exactement pareil...  En occidentale et en chinoise.


----------



## Macounette (29 Décembre 2004)

Normal, on est nés la même année à la même époque...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Normal, on est nés la même année à la même époque...



Ben oui. forcément. J'y avais pas pensé... :rose:   Mais, c'est qu'on doit pas être nombreux dans ce cas sur le forum


----------



## kitetrip (29 Décembre 2004)

Cancer, ascendant Lion (hé ben, chui pas aidé moi )


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2004)

Signe de la main.

Ascendant :

Signe de tête.


----------



## cassandre57 (30 Décembre 2004)

_Je vis avec le miroir de moi-même&#8230;_





​


----------



## ivremort (30 Décembre 2004)

Je suis du signe du zodiaque.


----------

